#  Krankheiten >   Druckschmerz am Hals >

## Blaubär

Hallo, 
seit einigen Jahren plagt mich ein sporadisch auftauchender stechender Schmerz am Hals. Ich verspüre ihn nur, wenn ich meinen Kopf links zur Seite drehe oder mit dem Finger an die Stelle mit leichtem Druck taste (bei stärkerem Druck springe ich an die Decke). Der Punkt befindet sich aus meiner Sicht leicht rechts neben dem Kehlkopf. Der Schmerz verschlimmert sich, wenn ich mal am Vorabend geraucht (gepafft) bzw. etwas getrunken habe.
Bislang wurden folgende Untersuchungen durchgeführt: Ultraschall, Cintigramm (Schreibweise?), Kernspin - aber nichts festgestellt. Trotzdem beunruhigt es mich, weil es einfach nicht normal ist. Ich meine auch, dass sich der betroffene Bereich etwas anders anfühlt - oder ist da keine Symmetrie? 
Hat jemand einen Rat? 
Viele Grüße 
Blaubär

----------


## Teetante

Hi Blaubär,  
wurden Deine Schilddrüsen-Werte mal untersucht? Also im Blut meine ich.  
Ist Deine HWS (Halswirbelsäule) untersucht worden? 
Inwiefern meinst Du, daß sich die Gegend anders anfühlt? 
LG, Andrea 
P.S. Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Blaubär

Hallo Andrea 
Vielen Dank für Deine rasche Antwort! 
Die Schilddrüse wurde damals beim Cintigramm überprüft. Da ich darüberhinaus eine IGA-Nephritis habe, werden meine Blutwerte regelmäßig kontrolliert. Die Nephritis wurde erst kürzlich diagnostiziert. 
Die Halswirbelsäule wurde nicht überprüft. Welcher Zusammenhang könnte denn da bestehen? 
Die Gegend bzw. die Stelle fühlt sich dicker und irgendwie "knubbeliger" (verzeih` diesen Ausdruck, aber er verbildlich das ganze sehr treffend) an als die andere. Aber wie gesagt: man hatte damals nichts gesehen. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Teetante

Das mit der HWS war ein erster Gedanke, denn Verspannungen können in alle Richtungen ausstrahlen, also auch nach vorne. Und durch Schonhaltungen, z.B. durch eine Verspannung, können sich auch Muskeln verhärten, was dann Deinem Knubbel entsprechen könnte.  
Aber das sind alles nur wage Ansatzpunkte, warst Du denn mal bei einem Orthopäden? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Blaubär

Nein war ich noch nicht, ist ein guter Aspekt! 
Werde Deinen Ratschlag befolgen. Vielen Dank!!

----------


## Teetante

Hi Blaubär,  
zumindest abklären kannst Du das ja mal. Wenn es das nicht ist, mußt Du leider weitersuchen.  
Viel Erfolg und meld Dich mal, was es ergeben hat. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## opi74

Hi Blaubär,
dein Beitrag war der Grund das ich mich hier angemeldet habe.
Bist du noch aktiv in diesem Forum vertreten?

----------

